
What do you use to monitor and improve your stress and wellness level? - xupianpian1
Have you used any wearables or other products to monitor and improve your stress and wellness level? What do you like or not like about them?
======
Blakestr
So I didn't see any answers and I know you mentioned physical products, but
you might want to look into the mindfulness discipline. (Also you can use any
smartwatch or smartphone to set a reminder)

One of the best introductions and that's only 2 minutes long is this video
[https://youtu.be/o-kMJBWk9E0](https://youtu.be/o-kMJBWk9E0)

Sam Harris has an app that does a good job of explaining a fiendishly subtle
skill.

It doesn't so much as improve your stress or wellness level but rather improve
your resilience and ability to manage stress.

